# S7 und Inkrementalgeber



## TheOnlyOne (15 Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe hier für meine Abschlussprüfungen einen Prüfstand stehen.

Soll den Weg einer Welle messen. heisst ich habe einen Inkrementalgeber von Kübler Typ 5020 mit 360 Impulsen pro Umdrehung zugelegt.
Zur Verfügung steht eine Siemens S7 315-2dp mit 2x Eingabegruppen DI 16x und 2x Ausgabe DO 16x

Irgendwie bricht mir das Signal zusammen soblad ich das Signal des Inkrementalgebers an den Eingang anschließe.

Weiss jemand mehr? Bei uns kann mir auch keiner helfen 

Danke!


----------



## peter(R) (15 Dezember 2009)

Ein Schaltplan wie du angeklemmt hast wäre sicherlich hilfreich, da meine Glaskugel mit der ich sowas normalerweise mache beschlagen ist.
Das erinnert mich so ein bischen an manche Kunden die Montags morgens anrufen  "Die Anlage läuft nicht was könnte das sein ".
WIR BRAUCHEN INFOS !

peter(R)


----------



## dtsclipper (15 Dezember 2009)

Nur mal so ins blaue geschossen - ich kann mir NICHT vorstellen das ein Inkrementalgeber mit Standar-IOs funzt.

Ohne den Kübler zu kennen würde ich sagen das der eine SSI-Schnittstelle oder irgendwas in der Richtung benötigt.

dtsclipper


----------



## vierlagig (15 Dezember 2009)

RS422 oder push-pull


----------



## TheOnlyOne (15 Dezember 2009)

Nunja eigentlich ganz einfach
eine CPU 315-2dp mit der eingangsbaugruppe SM321 16x 24V
Das + Signal des Inkrementalgebers ist an den E1.7 angeklemmt sprich der letzte eingang der eingangsbaugruppe. Die Spannungsversorgung des Inkrementalgebers erfolgt direkt über die Simatic Trafo PS307 5A....

@dtsclipper 

was ist bitte eine SSI-Schnitstelle?

Hier die Anleitung des Inkrtementalgebers

http://www.kuebler.com/PDFs/leaflet/drehgeber/deutsch/5000-5020_d.pdf

Angeschlossen an weiß ist plus, braun ist Minus und Signal liefert gelb.


----------



## RalfS (15 Dezember 2009)

Und welche Typnummer hast du nun genau???


----------



## Matze001 (15 Dezember 2009)

Im Datenblatt steht was von RS 422. 

Vielleicht liegt da der Hase begraben.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## RalfS (15 Dezember 2009)

Es gibt RS 422 5-30V, Gegentakt 5-30V, RS422 5V und Gegentakt 10-30V.

Die Typangabe / Bestellschlüssel sollte die entscheidende Information sein.


----------



## Sinix (15 Dezember 2009)

RS422 ist die Schnittstelle, mit einem Siemens CP341 kannst du die Daten in S7 einlesen.


----------



## RalfS (15 Dezember 2009)

@Mäuseklavier

Woher weisst du, dass es eine RS422 ist?


----------



## 3hollies (15 Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich vermute die Impulse haben keine 24V sondern 
einen anderen Spannungspegel.

Schliesse doch nur mal die 24VDC an und messe mit einem 
Oszilloskop die Pegelspannungen der Impulse.

Gruß

3hollies


----------



## Sinix (15 Dezember 2009)

RalfS schrieb:


> @Mäuseklavier
> 
> Woher weisst du, dass es eine RS422 ist?



steht im Datenblatt Seite 1 unten vom Matze, oder?


----------



## vierlagig (15 Dezember 2009)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> steht im Datenblatt Seite 1 unten vom Matze, oder?



kann auch push-pull sein, wie in beitrag xy bereits angedeutet


----------



## RalfS (15 Dezember 2009)

@Mäuseklavier:
Nun ja, da steht aber auch, dass es eine Ausgangsbeschaltung mit Gegentaktsignalen gibt.
Solange TheOnlyOne uns nicht den Bestellschlüssel mitteilt, sind das alles nur Vermutungen.


----------



## Sinix (15 Dezember 2009)

seid ihr sicher das hier eine absolute Unterscheidung gemacht wird? Oben steht auch: 

"• Standardgeber für weltweiten
Einsatz: Kompatibel zu allen gängigen
US- und Europastandards, Spannungsversorgung
5 ... 30 V DC, verschiedene
Schnittstellen,, max. 5000
Imp/Umdrehung"

für mich sieht es so aus, dass der Geber sowohl RS422 als auch Gegentakt kann, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## RalfS (15 Dezember 2009)

Wenn du auf Seite 7 schaust, erkennst du, dass im Bestellschlüssel die Ausgangsbeschaltung angegeben wird.


----------



## Sinix (15 Dezember 2009)

ok, ihr habt recht, der Bestellschlüssel an der 6.Stelle von rechts ist ausschlaggebend welche Schnittstelle das Ding hat!


----------



## peter(R) (15 Dezember 2009)

8.5000.xxYx.xxx

Die Zahl bei Y besagt welche Schnittstelle on Board ist.

Am Besten mal die ganze Zahl einstellen.

peter(R)


----------



## TheOnlyOne (15 Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

es handelt sich um den TYP 
8.5020.4851.0360

Vielen Dank
für die Betteiligung an meinen Problem!


----------



## TheOnlyOne (15 Dezember 2009)

sprich Gegentakt mit Invertierung 10 ... 30V Versorgungsspannung 

PS. 
die Welle braucht etwa 30 sekunden pro umdrehung.. was relativ langsam ist!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Dezember 2009)

Sag doch mal bitte wie schnell dreht eigentlich dein Geber. 
Inkremtalgeber sind eigentlich eher was für eine schnelle 
Zählkarte und nicht für Standard-Eingangskarten


----------



## TheOnlyOne (15 Dezember 2009)

wie gesagt 30sekunden pro umdrehung braucht die welle.

bei 360 impulsen pro umdrehungen alles relativ langsam


----------



## OHGN (15 Dezember 2009)

Sei es wie es sei, an einem digitalen Standardeingang wird dieser Inkrementalgeber nicht funktionieren.
Um das zu erkennen reichen schon folgende Werte aus dem Datenblatt:

```
Signalpegel high: min. 2,5 V 
Signalpegel low:  max. 0,5 V
```


----------



## TheOnlyOne (15 Dezember 2009)

das heisst er hat nur 2,5V als HIGH Signal...

Welche eingabebaugruppe kann das denn?

danke


----------



## TheOnlyOne (15 Dezember 2009)

ah moment da hast du dich verschaut.

wenn ich die rs 422 version hätte dann ja.
ich hab die version UB sprich 24 -2V bzw. -1V
....


----------



## OHGN (15 Dezember 2009)

TheOnlyOne schrieb:


> das heisst er hat nur 2,5V als HIGH Signal...
> 
> Welche eingabebaugruppe kann das denn?
> 
> danke


Entschuldigung, ich hatte zunächst nicht richtig auf Deine Bestellnummer des Gebers geguckt...
Diese Signalpegel sollten für Deinen Geber gelten:

```
Signalpegel high:min. UB-2,0 V
Signalpegel low: max. 0,5 V
```
Wenn ich das richtig deute sollte das High-Signal Versorgungsspannung minus 2V liefern, also 22V , falls Du den Geber mit 24V versorgst.
Kann aber auch sein, dass ich jetzt falsch liege.


----------



## TheOnlyOne (15 Dezember 2009)

genau so sehe ich das auch...

wenn ich den geber an mein oszi anschließe macht er das auch soweit sauber...

sobald ich allerdings das singal an eingangsbaugruppe der sps klemme, liegt mein high singal nurnoch bei 5V....


----------



## RalfS (15 Dezember 2009)

Ich würde sagen, du hast die Versorgungsspannung verpolt. Laut Datenblatt ist weiss 0V und braun +UB. Dann würde ich grün als Signal (Spur A) nehmen.


----------



## peter(R) (15 Dezember 2009)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Ein Schaltplan wie du angeklemmt hast wäre sicherlich hilfreich, da meine Glaskugel mit der ich sowas normalerweise mache beschlagen ist.


  .... von heute morgen kann ich hier nur nochmals wiederholen.

peter(R)


----------



## RalfS (15 Dezember 2009)

TheOnlyOne hat das im 5. Beitrag zumindest erwähnt...:
"Angeschlossen an weiß ist plus, braun ist Minus und Signal liefert gelb."


----------



## TheOnlyOne (15 Dezember 2009)

ja ob jetzt weiss + oder braun + ist lässt sich jetzt nicht mehr nachvollziehen.

Bei A signal sprich der grüne draht gibt er mir ein negatives signal deshalb habe ich gelb als singal genommen hier A mit dem Dach.

Der Inkrementalgeber hat einen verpolschutz und wenn ich + und - minus vertausche bekomme ich gar kein signal raus...

habe gerade rausgefunden das ich die anzeige des ozis falsch interpretiert habe. habe nur 5V als HIGH Spannung auch wenn ich direkt am Geber messe...

Danke


----------



## peter(R) (15 Dezember 2009)

Dann wirds nix. Das ist zu wenig!

peter(R)


----------



## TheOnlyOne (15 Dezember 2009)

aber er muss mir ja 24V schmeißen bzw. -2V sprich 22V....


----------



## vierlagig (15 Dezember 2009)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Dann wirds nix. Das ist zu wenig!
> 
> peter(R)



sag doch sowas nicht, das ist zu allgemein 

wie wärs mit offset-spannung? wenn das gerät das ab kann ... ansonsten könnte ein halbleiter relais evtl. schnell genug sein ... wird doch hier sowieso eher ne bastellösung als ein industrieller standard angestrebt


----------



## TheOnlyOne (15 Dezember 2009)

wir sind ein großes industrielles unternehmen und es ist für die entwicklung ein prüfstand....

also industrieller standard durchaus gewüschnt


----------



## vierlagig (15 Dezember 2009)

TheOnlyOne schrieb:


> wir sind ein großes industrielles unternehmen und es ist für die entwicklung ein prüfstand....
> 
> also industrieller standard durchaus gewüschnt



wieso bestellst du dann einfach was, von dem du keine ahnung hast, wie du es an die steuerung bekommst?


----------



## peter(R) (15 Dezember 2009)

Besorg dir doch einfach ne Karte von Siemens die das kann ...

 Zitat:
Bei A signal sprich der grüne draht gibt er mir ein negatives signal deshalb habe ich gelb als singal genommen hier A mit dem Dach.

Allein die Bezeichnung A mit dem Dach deutet nicht auf ein großes inustrielles Unternehmen hin.

Da gibts von Siemens ne schöne Karte da steht dann auch richtig A und 
A NICHT drauf und die Eingansspannungen kann man in der Konfiguration auch einstellen.

Da kann man fast nix mehr falsch verdrahten.

peter(R)


----------



## peter(R) (15 Dezember 2009)

Nachtrag:

z.B.  FM 350-1

peter(R)


----------



## asci25 (15 Dezember 2009)

*SSI-Geber-Interface???*

Ich hab das Thema nur kurz überflogen. Als Du brauchst wohl ein SSI-Geber-Interface. Kauf Dir folgende Komponenten von Beckhoff:

BK3120, KL5101 und KL9010.

Das verbindest Du über Profibus mit der SPS. Das Anschlussbild der KL5101 ist selbsterklärend. http://beckhoff.de/german/bus_terminal/kl5101.htm?id=366014712

Da die Welle langsam dreht, ist der CPU-Takt kein Problem. Wichtig bei der Auswertung ist, das Du die Inkremente zwischenspeicherst und im nächsten Zyklus abziehst bzw. aufaddierst.
*
*


----------



## peter(R) (15 Dezember 2009)

@ asci25

Du scheinst das Thema wahrlich nur SEHR kurz überflogen zu haben.
Er hat einen normalen Incrementgeber (ja das gibt es noch). Warum bitte sollte er sich einen neuen Geber UND eine Geberkarte (in diesem Fall glaube ich SSM338 ) kaufen wenn er den vorhandenen Geber auch mit einer FM 350-1
verwenden kann.
Davon mal ganz abgesehen müsste er sich für die Beckhoff Module auch noch eine Profibus Anschaltung von Bekhoff kaufen.
Desweiteren ist SSI eine absolutauswertung. Da gibts keine incremente zum zwischenspeichern sondern nur absolute Positionen.

Bitte erst lesen, dann denken dann schreiben!!

peter(R)


----------



## asci25 (15 Dezember 2009)

*???Peter??*

@peter(R): Leider hast Du meinen Beitrag noch kürzer überflogen...

BK3120 = Profibus-Anschaltung
KL5101 = passende Incremental-Geber-Klemme
KL9010 = Busabschluss-Klemme
kostet Listenpreis € 384,24

... von einem neuen Geber habe ich nichts gesagt.

Preislich nimmt sich das mit der FM-Baugruppe nicht viel. (SSI war mein Fehler...)

Ich habe lediglich eine Anschluss-Möglichkeit genannt.


----------



## peter(R) (15 Dezember 2009)

FM350-1 neu bei sps-markt 194 €
Ist ein Stück bis 384,24 €



peter(R)

Nachtrag:  und man braucht den Profibus nicht (genau genommen sind ja das Profibuskabel und die beiden Profibusstecker in deinem Preis noch nicht drin.


----------



## asci25 (15 Dezember 2009)

Geb mich geschlagen... ;-)


----------



## TheOnlyOne (16 Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ein weiteres Problem was ich habe ist die tatsache das ich 10x Inkrementalgeber Typ 5020 habe.

Aus welchen Grund aber gibt mir der Geber nur ein PIK von 5V?

Danke!


----------



## peter(R) (16 Dezember 2009)

@ asci25
sorry wenn ich gestern etwas unwirsch geklungen habe war nicht so gemeint 
Ausserdem war bei mir im Preis der Frontstecker auch nicht drin.

@ theonlyone
das ist tatsächlich eine sehr gute Frage!! Laut Nummer sollten es 24 VDC sein. Mit der FM Karte kannst Du dem aber aus dem Weg gehen. Die gibt es für 5V.
Ich würde einfach mal bei Kübler nachfragen.

peter(R)


----------



## TheOnlyOne (16 Dezember 2009)

Nunja ich werde da heute mal anrufen.

habe es mittlerweile mit einen alten analogen messgerät versucht.

habe durchgängig ein Signal von 10 - 11V...

komischerweise wenn die welle ab und zu stehen bleiben schlägt der messzeiger auf 22V aus und bleibt dort stehen....
warum verstehe ich net


----------



## vierlagig (16 Dezember 2009)

TheOnlyOne schrieb:


> Nunja ich werde da heute mal anrufen.
> 
> habe es mittlerweile mit einen alten analogen messgerät versucht.
> 
> ...



jugend forscht, so is richtig


----------



## TheOnlyOne (16 Dezember 2009)

was soll das denn heissen?

irgendwann muss ich es nunmal auch lernen und kann ja net jeder so ein crack sein wie du/ihr...

dafür kann ich andere sachen besser 

gegenseitig ergänzen ist das wichtige find ich


----------



## Markus (16 Dezember 2009)

1. vergiss das ganze was machen hier über SSI faseln!
SSI hat mit Inkrementalgebern rein garnichts zu tun. Diese Schnittstelle ist für Absulote Messsysteme gedacht.

2. vegiss auch vorerst die ganzen Kaufempfehlungen!
Bevor nicht geklärt ist was genau dein Istzustand ist, bzw. wo der Fehler liegt würde ich überhaupt nichts kaufen.

3. Abgesehen davon hast du recht, 360Pulse/30s --> 12INC/s kann man mit Standart DI einlesen.
Wird aber kritisch, du bekomst alle 80ms eine Flanke.
Ich gehe aber davon aus dass deine Zykluszeit deutlich darunter liegt.
Beachten solltest du auch die Eingangsentprellung der DI Karte, aber ich meine das sind 30ms bei Standartkarten.

3. Bei Inkremenalgeben gibt es Standarmässig 2 Pegel:
TTL: 5V
HTL: Ub bzw. bis 30V

Ich verstehe dein Datenblatt auch so dass du eigentlich ein HTL Signal bekommen solltest...

Hast du die Versorgungsspannung des Gebers vom gleichen Netzteil genommen das auch die SPS bzw. die DI-Karte versorgt?
Wenn es zwei getrennte sind, dann fehlt ggf. die 0V Verbindung?

Ich würde den Geber nochmal Standalone mit dem Oszi befummeln.
Wenn dein Oszi dir sagt dass  defiitiv keine 24V rauskommen und du dir sicher bist das die Anschlüsse passen bzw. dein Geber wirklich HTL ist, dann ruf den Hersteller an und berichte uns was es war...

Solange dein Oszi keine 24v mist braucht du mit der DI-Karte nicht weitermachen.


----------



## TheOnlyOne (16 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Markus,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
was ist denn eine Eingangsprellung?

Der Geber wird vom gleiche netzteil versorgt wie die DI Karte...

War mir aber nicht sicher ob ich am Anschluss 1 der Karte + und am anschluss 20 der di karte - anlegen solle....


----------



## Markus (16 Dezember 2009)

Eingangsentprellung - heist im Datenblatt Eingangsverzögerung.
Hängt von der Baugruppe ab, auf die schnelle habe ich Werte zwischen 25us und 25ms gefunden.

Gehe man davon aus das deine einfache Standartkarte 25ms verzögert.
d.h. kürzere Signale kannst du überhaupt nicht erkennen, selbst wenn die Zykluszeit es hergeben würde...

Genaueres findest im Datenblatt/Katalog


----------



## peter(R) (16 Dezember 2009)

Fast wie beim Adventskalender. Wenn man das Türchen aufmacht steht es auf der Innenseite aufgezeichnet was die Karte gene an Anschlüssen hätte!

peter(R)


----------



## TheOnlyOne (16 Dezember 2009)

ja ja die Weihnachtszeit ... 

habe den bisherigen Fehler gefunden. Der Inkrementalgeber wurde von einen Kollegen falsch angeschlossen. Heisst es wurde + und sigal vertauscht...

Geber haben keinen schaden genommen.

S7 erkennt die Signale an der DI Karte mit blinken der einzelnen eingänge. Hoffe nurnoch das der Zähler die signale richtig zählt.

Kann es sein das wenn die welle auf einer gewissen pos. stehen bleibt ein dauer singal von 22V anliegt? ab und zu bleibt nämlich nach dem sillstand der welle der eingang aktiv sprich +22V...


----------



## RalfS (16 Dezember 2009)

Wenn wir doch gleich `nen Schaltplan gehabt hätten...

bei 50% der Positionen bleibt das Signal im Stillstand auf dauer-24V (22V)


----------



## crash (16 Dezember 2009)

TheOnlyOne schrieb:


> ja ja die Weihnachtszeit ...
> 
> habe den bisherigen Fehler gefunden. Der Inkrementalgeber wurde von einen Kollegen falsch angeschlossen. Heisst es wurde + und sigal vertauscht...


 

*UNFASSBAR...* :sm14: 




TheOnlyOne schrieb:


> Kann es sein das wenn die welle auf einer gewissen pos. stehen bleibt ein dauer singal von 22V anliegt? ab und zu bleibt nämlich nach dem sillstand der welle der eingang aktiv sprich +22V...



Ja das kann sein!


----------



## TheOnlyOne (16 Dezember 2009)

ich weiss es ist unfassbar vorallem weil ich signale erhalten habe nur bin ich nicht drauf gekommen das die falsch angeschlossen sind.
ihr müsst euch vorstellen das die inkrementalgeber an der welle nicht zugänglich verbaut sind. Dort mit schrumpfschlauch an ein weiterführendes kabel angeschlossen. ich sitze nur vor meinen schaltschrank und sehe die geber nicht...
aber gott sei dank bin ich einen schritt weiter...

die zähler reagieren auf flankenänderung das heisst es ist egal ob ein HIGH oder LOW Signal am eingang anliegt oder?


----------



## RalfS (16 Dezember 2009)

Nunja, das Signal ist 360 mal pro Umdrehung 1 (22V) und 360 mal pro Umdrehung 0 (0V).

D.H. es wechselt alle 0,5° zwischen diesen Zuständen. Dieser Wechsel wird durch eine Zählerkarte normalerweise gezählt. Wenn du nun einen normalen Eingang zur Auswertung benutzt, müsstest Du jedes Grad eine Flanke erhalten, die du auswerten solltest - oder du wertest positive und negative Flanke aus: dann siehe oben!


----------



## peter(R) (16 Dezember 2009)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Ein Schaltplan wie du angeklemmt hast wäre sicherlich hilfreich, da meine Glaskugel mit der ich sowas normalerweise mache beschlagen ist.
> Das erinnert mich so ein bischen an manche Kunden die Montags morgens anrufen  "Die Anlage läuft nicht was könnte das sein ".
> WIR BRAUCHEN INFOS !
> 
> peter(R)



DAS WAR DIE ERSTE ANTWORT AUF DEINE FRAGE GESTERN 11:31 UHR MANCHMAL IST ERS HILFREICH EINFACH MAL NE FRAGE ZU BEANTWORTEN !!!
   :sm14::sm14:

peter(R)


----------

